# What size narrow spacers to use on 10 Speed cassette??



## aka richie t (May 14, 2008)

Hi there guys, Im new to this forum...

I need your help!!

Im in the final stage of getting all the parts and knowledge needed to complete my first bike build..

I'm stuck on what size narrow spacers to use on my Campy Shamal 12 HPW Titanium. I think most of u are aware that the hub on the Shamals 12 HPW Titanium are 9 Speed.

I want to install a 10 Speed cassette on to the 9 Speed hub. All I know is that when fitting a 10 Speed cassette to a 9 Speed hub, you have to fit a narrow spacer behind the cassette.

Been looking through the net trying to gather info, so far not too much detail was given to help me piece things together.

I just when to Condor Cycles yesterday to pick up these spacers, was given 3 different types for campagnolo hubs..

Info take from www.spokeandsprocket.com

BLACK - DS 3 / CAMP. 9sp (All in plastic)
YELLOW - DS 2,7 / CAMP. 10sp (All in plastic)

ALUMINIUM - DS 1,9 / CAMP. 10sp


They didn't give too much details as they were too busy...

I already have a lockring on order for my 2008 UltraDrive Cassette, 11/25 (26.0 diameter) Campagnolo Model Part: CS-301

Also if there anything I left out, please let me know....

Thanks Guys..


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*??*

I owned the 12 spoked front Shamal wheelset many years ago, but it was an 8 speed wheelset. I thought all 9 speed hubs were also 10 speed compatible, since the change to the spline pattern was made when 9 speed was introduced. Normally there is nothing special required to install a 10 speed cassette on a 9 speed hub.

Standard Campy 10 spacers are 2.4mm thick, between the smaller cogs and several different thicknesses are used in other positions, depending on the model of cassette.


http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/7225320_10s_sprockets_1107.pdf

http://www.branfordbike.com/cgi-bin...sh&thispage=hub/hub04.html&ORDER_ID=241773390


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

10 speed will fit right on a 9 speed hub IIRC.


----------



## aka richie t (May 14, 2008)

*im confused!*

It will fit alright on the 9 Speed Hub on Shamals, but will I have to install a spacer behind the cassette?? As the 9 speed does not use Ultra Narrow chain and sprockets. Been reading manuals and on the net and it saying i need to insert a narrow spacer to get compatibly. But does not say in too much detail.


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

Try it and see?


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

aka richie t said:


> It will fit alright on the 9 Speed Hub on Shamals, but will I have to install a spacer behind the cassette?? As the 9 speed does not use Ultra Narrow chain and sprockets. Been reading manuals and on the net and it saying i need to insert a narrow spacer to get compatibly. But does not say in too much detail.


You sure you're not reading about Shimano? - TF


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*post a link...*



aka richie t said:


> It will fit alright on the 9 Speed Hub on Shamals, but will I have to install a spacer behind the cassette?? As the 9 speed does not use Ultra Narrow chain and sprockets. Been reading manuals and on the net and it saying i need to insert a narrow spacer to get compatibly. But does not say in too much detail.


I don't know where you've been reading this info, but I've never heard of the need to use a spacer behind the cassette, except for Shimano 10 on a Shimano 9 cassette body.


----------



## aka richie t (May 14, 2008)

*: - (*

Well, the rare Campagnolo lockring (CS-301) which is discontiued, is on order! Let u know my findings! Thanks to everybody who replyed back to my questions. Please keep them coming...


----------



## yanksphan (May 18, 2005)

The Shamal HPW series was designed for 8 speed.

In 1996, 9 speed was introduced mid-season. A 'hybrid' version of the wheel was released to accept a special modified version of the 8 speed cassette that had 9 cogs. Seriously, only 150-200 of these were made, and they were supposed to only go to a few teams for 9 speed use. These wheels have the 8 speed spline pattern and not the newer 9/10 pattern if I recall correctly.

Unfortunately, you own one.

Putting a spacer behind the 10 speed cassette, would create LESS room on the FHB.

From what I remember, there is no way for this wheel to accept 10 speed.

EDIT: (Sorry, things are coming back to me) - a 9 speed version was reworked for 1997, with the same spline pattern as the current 9/10speed technology. I'd assume you already tried just putting a cassette on there, and it didn't fit? If that's the case, you might have the wheel I described above.


----------



## aka richie t (May 14, 2008)

Really.... That interesting!! Apparently these Shamals 12 HPW Titanium (Clinchers) were the last ones to leave the Campagnolo factory in Vienza, Italy. To be exact, there the 1997 Model, still brand new!! Still have the Q. C. Coupon, signed and dated.

Anyway, your saying its not possible!! I will give it a go...

Thanks yanksphan for your input..


----------



## aka richie t (May 14, 2008)

TurboTurtle said:


> You sure you're not reading about Shimano? - TF


100% sure its not shimano. Its not possible I think to convert anyway from 9 to 10 Speed on Shimano. (thats what I know)


----------



## aka richie t (May 14, 2008)

yanksphan said:


> The Shamal HPW series was designed for 8 speed.
> 
> In 1996, 9 speed was introduced mid-season. A 'hybrid' version of the wheel was released to accept a special modified version of the 8 speed cassette that had 9 cogs. Seriously, only 150-200 of these were made, and they were supposed to only go to a few teams for 9 speed use. These wheels have the 8 speed spline pattern and not the newer 9/10 pattern if I recall correctly.
> 
> ...


Yes, the fit is perfect! Just need the rare lockring. Like u said, if l did insert the spacer there will be no room to lock the cassette.. So I try without the spacer. Cheers guys


----------



## yanksphan (May 18, 2005)

Good to hear.

Good luck!


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

aka richie t said:


> 100% sure its not shimano. Its not possible I think to convert anyway from 9 to 10 Speed on Shimano. (thats what I know)


Yes, to put a 10-speed Shimano cassette on any 9-speed freehub body all you need is a 1mm spacer. That's why I was wondering if you had them mixed up. - TF


----------

